
U.S. May Launch Strike If North Korea Reaches for Nuclear Trigger - kafkaesq
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/u-s-may-launch-strike-if-north-korea-reaches-nuclear-n746366
======
afinlayson
The 2 thinnest skinned humans are in a global pissing contest... How we forgot
the lessons of our forefathers... Sad :(

------
cylinder
So they strike a random target in retaliation for testing a nuke? What does
that accomplish? Now Kim can just test another nuke. Then what do we do? We
nuke NK?

